# J'ai un bug..



## Capri95 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Ma question peut paraître bête..
Mais cela me trotte dans la tête, j'ai regardé pas mal de forum, site mais rien trouvé qui parle de ce sujet.
En périscolaire les IDE restent t'ils les mêmes pendant l'accueil durant l'école et pendant l'accueil durant les vacances ?
Je m'explique..
J'ai 20h d'accueil programmés pour l'école /semaine 11H00-15H00 heures de l'accueil                                                                                                                       
J'ai 30h d'accueil programmés durant la période vacances / semaine. 8h15-15h00 heures de l'accueil
Faut t'il calculer deux IDE différents ? et les additionnés pour pouvoir déclarer à la paje les IDE  
Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Titine15 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Oui elles peuvent être différentes ça m'est déjà arrivé 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Non vous pouvez très bien décider de prendre 2.65€ pour les journées de 4h et 3,20 € (par exemple) pour les journée de 6h45.
Dans tous les cas elles seraient légalement de 2.65 euros pour les 2 durées. Mais vous pouvez choisir de prendre plus pour les journées plus longues.
Sur votre bulletin de salaire vous calculez les 2 tarifs selon les journées et ensuite la somme à déclarer à Pajemploi est globale. Ils se foutent que ce soit des journées de durées différentes pour les IE
(Alors que pour l'abattement ça les intéresse de savoir si les journées font moins de 8h ou pas)


----------



## Capri95 (25 Juillet 2022)

Merci les filles pour vos réponses !


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Le minimum légal est de 2,65€ pour les journées allant jusqu'à 6 heures 52 minutes 

Au delà il faut faire le calcul suivant 
0,386€ * nombre d'heures = arrondi à l'entier sup 

Par exemple pour 7 heures 
0,386€ x 7 heures = 2,702€ =  2,71€
0,386€ x  8 heures = 3,088€ = 3,09€

Vous pouvez aussi appliquer un tarif unique 
Mais toujours vérifier de ne pas être en dessous du minimum


----------



## Capri95 (25 Juillet 2022)

Merci assmatzam


----------

